# Organization of blanks?



## WoodLM (Apr 2, 2016)

how does everyone organize their pen blanks? i have a lot of wood and resin blanks, but i just never feel like i have them in any sort of order... what works for y'all?


----------



## D.Oliver (Apr 3, 2016)

I like to put them in random places with not logic behind their placement.  I leave them there until I forget about them, and then weeks, months or years later, I'll find them and am pleasantly surprised.  Others may have better methods!


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2016)

Some ideas here: from past posts on this same question. I am sure there are more Happy reading


www.penturners.org/forum/f30/storage-pen-blanks-102053/


www.penturners.org/forum/f30/pen-blank-storage-100540/


www.penturners.org/forum/f30/storage-wall-73590/


www.penturners.org/forum/f30/blank-storage-58292/


www.penturners.org/forum/f30/needing-wood-blank-storage-ideas-40739/


www.penturners.org/forum/f30/blank-storage-19251/


----------



## CREID (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a table with blanks, pen kits, glue, sandpaper, drill bits and various other stuff all over it.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 3, 2016)

I started storing them in these. I bought a couple when on sale at HF. Work great. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_20242.jpg


----------



## Edgar (Apr 3, 2016)

I have several of these 6-drawer storage units on casters that I got at Office Depot. Each drawer holds about 60 blanks.

I also use a lot of Medium & a few Large USPS Flat Rate shipping boxes for pen blanks. Spindles & bowl blanks are generally just stacked on shelves around my shop & tractor shed.


----------



## ChiTown56 (Apr 3, 2016)

*Blank Storage*

Hi,

I do two things;

1st, I created a spreadsheet and logged them in as I bought them, then put them in ZIP LOC baggies and labbeled them with the name of the blank, price paid, and what I want to sell them for!

2nd - Thru this site i was guided to Penventory - Please Login
         I am now in the processs of trading over ALL my info to the PenVentory
         .com site for all my pens and wood and other items. For now I will keep
         the wood in the zip loc baggies and they saty in a box.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 3, 2016)

D.Oliver said:


> I like to put them in random places with not logic behind their placement.  I leave them there until I forget about them, and then weeks, months or years later, I'll find them and am pleasantly surprised.  Others may have better methods!


 I find this system works well for me also! :biggrin:


----------



## KBs Pensnmore (Apr 3, 2016)

I use opaque plastic containers (in a gallon size) with lids, as I'm a bit clumsy and stops the blanks from coming out. Write on the front in sharpie of them what blanks are in there. Some have 1 type of wood some have several. I have over 200 different types of timber, and around 20 containers, with possibly 2000 blanks.


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 3, 2016)

Dalecamino said:


> D.Oliver said:
> 
> 
> > I like to put them in random places with not logic behind their placement. I leave them there until I forget about them, and then weeks, months or years later, I'll find them and am pleasantly surprised. Others may have better methods!
> ...


 

And then some fool comes and messes up your system by putting them in one place for you to find. Got to wtchout who you let in the cave.
Or maybe you need to turn a little bat to keep his fingers, in his pockets. :laugh::biggrin:


----------



## oneleggimp (Apr 3, 2016)

WoodLM said:


> how does everyone organize their pen blanks? i have a lot of wood and resin blanks, but i just never feel like i have them in any sort of order... what works for y'all?


I have several drawer cabinets with 6 large drawers and 12 small drawers (stacked on top of each other).  I use the Small drawers for the various pen kits with extra tubes, drill bit and bushings therein.  Large Drawers are  for Pen Blanks- one drawer for each species: Maple, Walnut, BOW, Cherry, Pecan, Padauk, Red Oak, Mesquite,  etc. One drawer for stabilized woods, one for acrylics the rest for wood species.


----------



## tomtedesco (Apr 3, 2016)

ORGANIZE!!   You must be kidding.


----------



## zig613 (Apr 3, 2016)

I purchased a number of these cardboard bin boxes 8"Lx4"Wx4"H.  They fit on a series of shelves that I have over my work bench.  






Wade


----------



## shastastan (Apr 4, 2016)

KBs Pensnmore said:


> I use opaque plastic containers (in a gallon size) with lids, as I'm a bit clumsy and stops the blanks from coming out. Write on the front in sharpie of them what blanks are in there. Some have 1 type of wood some have several. I have over 200 different types of timber, and around 20 containers, with possibly 2000 blanks.



I store mine in a similar way.  I use plastic shoe boxes.  I try to get them from the dollar store.  I bought some stick on name tags from office depot.  I write the contents on the tags.  I just set them on top of lumber in the wall lumber rack.

I do the same thing with pen kits and other kits also.


----------



## SimplyG (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't have many as of now but so far tossed in a drawer with other stuff under and over them seems to be working.


----------

